# need a rod made!



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Im looking to get a custom rod made! I have a blank just need to have it wrapped and all! Any takers?


----------



## hunkyfish (Apr 6, 2012)

???


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

How big a rod and how do you want it wrapped.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I think its a 7 ½ft rod! I want to use it for king or cobia off my kayak! Just something simple nothing over the top!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rodbuilder*

Ron at the Rod and Reel Depot on Lillian Highway! 458-0428

As a former rodbuilder, I recommend him in a heartbeat. Check him out. JMHO C2


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Thx guys im gonba look into them


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

ever consider doing it yourself,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,aint no big deal


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Ron also carry's tons of reel parts. Especially International's and Tiagra's drag sets.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

+1 for Ron does really nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i agree with billfishhead do it yourself not like u are in need of a cobia/king rod for sevral months and its pretty simple just go to any shop and buy your components most places will help u with the measurements as far as the reel seat and guide placement then just do 2 colors 1 under and 1 over the guides flexcoat and u are ready to fish


----------

